# Help! Can't find Audio Amp Relay in 95 Maxima!



## LloydMoffett (Feb 2, 2005)

HELP!
1995 Maxima with Bose system went out (controls still work, display is fine) so I pulled out the stereo and tested it on another. It works fine. Since there is no single amp in this car, it must be the relay. I looked in the service manual and it says that it is somewhere in the front control panel area but for the life of me I cannot find it. I tried following the wires but still no luck.

Can anyone tell me where the amp relay is and how to get it out?

THANK YOU!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Audio amp relay is in the center console accessible via the passenger footwell, per the `97 FSM page EL-306.


----------



## LloydMoffett (Feb 2, 2005)

My FSM for 95 has a very lame picture that places it in about the same place you describe, but I have torn apart that whole area and see nothing that could be a relay. There is a big black metal box at the bottom of the counsel--could it be under that? Or under the gear shifter? Those are two places I haven't looked? 
Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, it could be there. I haven't actually looked for this part myself, so if you've checked the FSM, my advice isn't going to get any more helpful. Sorry.


----------

